# Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (2010 Golf Mk6)



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all,
I just picked up my Golf Mk6 2.5L (manual shift) last week.
I noticed that there is a strange rattling (vibrating) when I was accelerating and releasing the clutch.
To be more specific, if I accelerate from 1500~2000rpm in 3rd gear while slightly step on the clutch pedal, I can feel a rough engine vibration coming from it.
Since this is the first time I drive a Golf, I'm not sure if it's normal. (I didn't notice this kind of rattling on my previous Renault Megane)
Does anyone notice the same thing?
Any suggestions are appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (artoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artoo* »_
To be more specific, if I accelerate from 1500~2000rpm in 3rd gear while slightly step on the clutch pedal, I can feel a rough engine vibration coming from it.


How much is "slightly"? When you say the "rough engine vibration" comes from "it", what is "it": the clutch pedal or the engine? Does this happen in any other gear? RPM range? Are you at WOT when you try to accelerate from 1500RPM?


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (edb4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_
How much is "slightly"? 

1~2 cm

_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_When you say the "rough engine vibration" comes from "it", what is "it": the clutch pedal or the engine? 

I mean the clutch pedal.

_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_Does this happen in any other gear? RPM range? 

This happens in all gears. I tested in 3rd gear because I can put some load on the engine in low RPM. Similar vibration also shows when the car climbs uphill.

_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_Are you at WOT when you try to accelerate from 1500RPM?

No, I used only half-throttle.
Thanks.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (artoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artoo* »_
1~2 cm


Maybe I'm misunderstanding. Why are you riding the clutch while accelerating? 2cm is enough to begin disengaging the clutch, and you'll feel chatter.

_Quote, originally posted by *artoo* »_
This happens in all gears. I tested in 3rd gear because I can put some load on the engine in low RPM. Similar vibration also shows when the car climbs uphill.
No, I used only half-throttle.


You're putting a lot of load on your engine. You're bound to feel vibrations at 1500RPM at half-throttle, especially going uphill in 3rd gear. You're feeding quite a bit of fuel/air into your engine at even half-throttle ('specially this engine, where anything past 1/8th throttle means WOT to this ECU), and your 3,000lb car has to climb up a hill in 3rd at an RPM that does not provide much power. Instead of transferring that power to forward movement, a lot of it is lost through engine vibration, which will be felt through the clutch (among other places).
Nothing here sounds unusual, and would be typical of any 2.5l, and most other gasoline engines.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (edb4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_
Maybe I'm misunderstanding. Why are you riding the clutch while accelerating? 2cm is enough to begin disengaging the clutch, and you'll feel chatter.

I put my foot on the clutch pedal so that I can feel the vibration more clearly. I didn't put any pressure on the pedal, and I'm sure the clutch is not disengaged. Also, the vibration seems more likely come from the engine instead of a clutch not fully engaged. The point is I didn't feel this kind of vibration on my previous car, and that's why I wonder if this is a problem. Of course it may be normal on Golf.

_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_
You're putting a lot of load on your engine. You're bound to feel vibrations at 1500RPM at half-throttle, especially going uphill in 3rd gear. You're feeding quite a bit of fuel/air into your engine at even half-throttle ('specially this engine, where anything past 1/8th throttle means WOT to this ECU)


Interesting, maybe that's why I feel this car is so powerful when I first test drove it.
Thanks.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (artoo)*

I went for a quick spin in my Rabbit to try and replicate your issue. For illustrative purposes, let's say the clutch pedal has two stages: the 1st being the couple of centimeters where you can very easily press the pedal with little to no resistance due to the spring holding it in place. 2nd would be the stage where applying more force will allow you to begin disengaging the clutch. When you hit that "wall" between the two stages, you'll start to feel the inherent chatter of the clutch system vibrate through your foot. Remember that your clutch is basically a big lever, where the long movement of your foot pressing the clutch all the way in (10cm?) moves your actual clutch disc out less than 1cm. But this works both ways. Now imagine the small tiny vibrations that occur in your engine from normal operation. Those vibrations get amplified 10-fold (using my guesstimate numbers) and you'll feel those in the clutch pedal. Some cars may implement some sort of dampening system, but that chatter is still there. 
Your previous car could definitely be the exception to this rule. My MGB showed no chatter such as this, but that was attributed to a crappy clutch system with worn plates, expanding hoses, and an aging master/slave cylinder. Could these attribute to a calmer pedal? Sure. Was it more likely an issue of all the worn parts creating a "squishy" clutch that dampened the vibrations. Even more likely. Is your previous car the same way? Possibly.
If you're still not sure, and want a second opinion, head back to the dealer and ask them to check it out. Test drive other manual 2.5's while you're on the lot. Compare the feel against other cars, basically. From what you're telling me, it doesn't sound like you have a mechanical issue. But your left foot is probably a hundred times more accurate than text-based description over the internet. If you're truly concerned, hit up the dealer.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (edb4)*

Thanks edb4,
your explanation is really clear and helpful.
I will go to local VW dealer next week and see what they say about the vibration.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (artoo)*

Keep us posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

quick answer: DEALER! its a brand new car!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (artoo)*

its completely normal. when you push the clutch in only a few millimeters compared to pushed in enough to shift you're going to feel that vibration from the engine.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (pennsydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennsydubbin* »_its completely normal. when you push the clutch in only a few millimeters compared to pushed in enough to shift you're going to feel that vibration from the engine. 

You're right.
But I still feel that the vibration is a little too rough. It's like something is loose.
BTW, I notice that when the car is warm up and in neutral gear, there is a ticking sound from the clutch. (I know it's from the clutch because when I push the clutch to the floor, the sound disappears). Is that normal, too?
Thanks.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (artoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artoo* »_
You're right.
But I still feel that the vibration is a little too rough. It's like something is loose.
BTW, I notice that when the car is warm up and in neutral gear, there is a ticking sound from the clutch. (I know it's from the clutch because when I push the clutch to the floor, the sound disappears). Is that normal, too?
Thanks.

The vibration is normal. I had a stage 1 clutch and flywheel on my previous car and i think this cars clutch feels like crap...The sound you are hearing is probably the throwout bearing while the clutch is being engaged and disengaged. I had this sound since i got mine....


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Vibration from the clutch pedal under load (Mr2.0)*

I LOL at this thread...lol


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all,
I went to a local dealer, and after test drive they said there is nothing wrong with my car.
They also said that the clutch on 2.5L does not have damping mechanism as the one on GTI, so it's normal to feel more vibration.
So I guess I'm just too picky.
Thanks for all the replies


----------

